# How long can stitches be left in?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As some of you may know Kai was neutured 2 weeks ago and should be having his stitches out later today.The thing i'm worried about is,the vets is closed because of the bad weather.So will it be a problem the stitches being left in for more than the 14 days?*


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Wow, no idea hun. Ruperts were out in 9 days.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

They should be ok, but will quite likely get a bit tight and he might yelp if he moves in a certain way. If you are worried can you call them at all?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sue&harvey said:


> They should be ok, but will quite likely get a bit tight and he might yelp if he moves in a certain way. If you are worried can you call them at all?


*I've tried calling the vets but it goes straight onto an answer machine and the number they give is for emergency only.Perhaps they will call me later and let me know...lol i can live in hope.*


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've tried calling the vets but it goes straight onto an answer machine and the number they give is for emergency only.Perhaps they will call me later and let me know...lol i can live in hope.*


Why is it they don't take them out themselves if you are not bothered, but when you want them to leave they go and have a nibble  Hope they get back to you.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

do you feel confident cutting them yourself?

we've cut horses stitches out to save on the call out fee and as long as the stitches haven't got too tight then it's easy. and i've also helped the ferret rescue cut the sitches out from ferrets that have been spayed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Stiches are normally left between 7 and 10 days! 
BUT! depending on why the stiches are there - My dog that had AI and was on steriods meant that the healing process was slowed and she had stiches in for seventeen days. So guess they can be left


Best give the vet a quick ring to put your mind at rest.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If it will put your mind at ease, phone a different vet, even one out of your area or the PDSA. They should be able to tell you if they can be left and if not, then phone that emergency number. After all, it will be an emergency if they should come out.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


shoreset said:



do you feel confident cutting them yourself?

we've cut horses stitches out to save on the call out fee and as long as the stitches haven't got too tight then it's easy. and i've also helped the ferret rescue cut the sitches out from ferrets that have been spayed.

Click to expand...

I wouldn't be confident cutting them out myself unfortunately.


DoubleTrouble said:



Stiches are normally left between 7 and 10 days! 
BUT! depending on why the stiches are there - My dog that had AI and was on steriods meant that the healing process was slowed and she had stiches in for seventeen days. So guess they can be left

Best give the vet a quick ring to put your mind at rest.

Click to expand...

DT..i'm going to slap you, lol. you didn't read my 1st post.:lol:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't be confident cutting them out myself unfortunately.
> 
> DT..i'm going to slap you, lol. you didn't read my 1st post.:lol:*


I did Jan! was just making the point that stiches could be left in more then 14 days in some circumstance and even if the vets are closed they may have transferred the calls.

Does the wound look red or aggressive??
lol (means lots of love NOT the other)
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I did Jan! was just making the point that stiches could be left in more then 14 days in some circumstance and even if the vets are closed they may have transferred the calls.
> 
> Does the wound look red or aggressive??
> lol (means lots of love NOT the other)
> DT


*haha ok i believe you.........honest.
Anyway good news, i've just managed to get hold of the vet and if the weather stays ok and hubby isn't too late Kai will have them out this evening or tomorow morning.:thumbup:*


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Aren't they Dissolving Stitches?, Louie was Neutered a week ago and had a warty growth removed from his leg the same time, he was due to go back next Monday to have the leg stitches out, He took them out himself this morning! Grr, back to the vet and had his leg dressed and re-bandaged, will see what happens on Monday!!. wayne.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If they are left in too long and its healed they can start pulling and getting red and inflamed and it can become quite sore. If your vets closed then all you can do is keep an eye on them and hope they are open soon. My last one healed very quickly when she was spayed and I had to take her in on day 10.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Hope you will be able to get to the vets soon.

Val xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

archiesmum said:


> Hope you will be able to get to the vets soon.
> 
> Val xx


Think Jan is going tonight of in the morning!

Just to prove I DO occassionally read the threads:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Rusty had his out by 7 days, he still has a cone on his head now because although it's healed underneath it's not healed enough on top, so removing the stitches allows it to heal better because apparently they were getting tight.

I would call around to different vets and ask for some opinions.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ive took my own stitches out before but not sure on a dog


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Starlite said:


> ive took my own stitches out before but not sure on a dog


Ive done the same, had some that werent supposed to come out until the tuesday at the gps. By saturday the end ones were pulling and painful so I took them out myself, by Sunday the rest hurt so I took them out too.
Wouldnt attempt it on the dogs though be too worried. Funny how we experiment on ourselves and wont do it to our dogs.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

My cat had stitches in for 6 months 

I bought her as an adult, breeder told me she had just been neutered and had disolvable stitches in.

The fur grew back over the wound and thought no more about it until she went for her vaccinations and the felt her stomach.

There was still stitches there!

Turns out they wern't disolvable at all.

The vet took them out, this did hurt her a lot poor thing and gave her an anti-biotic shot as a precaution.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I never go back to the vet just to have stitches removed. As long as I'm happy that the wound has healed well (and if I'm not happy, of course I go to the vet) then I sit or lie my dog down quietly and calmly and carefully snip just beside a knot and gently pull the stitch out from the knot side. Never had a problem doing it. In fact, I often give the wound site a quick wash with salty water first so the bit of stitch that is going to be pulled through the wound has been cleaned.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thankyou all for your replies.Kai is now on his way to the vet as i type.:thumbup:*


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

That's good, I bet you feel better.

Val xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archiesmum said:


> That's good, I bet you feel better.
> 
> Val xx


*Thankyou Val,yep stitshes are out and Kai is fine.:thumbup:*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope he gets on OK.


----------

